# sweet Jars



## Peloquin (Aug 1, 2005)

I dunno if anyone else uses them so I thought I'd mention it.

I have been using sweet jars [the ones from a corner shop] for years no to both keep adults in and to hatch ootheca.

I cut a section from the front and back and glue some fine netting over the holes and put some over the top. Some kitchen roll in the bottom helps humidity if required and I punch a small hole in the side near the bottom.

Into the hole I put a short length of pipe [thin air line from a fish tank] that runs to the self below where a culture of fruit flies are.

A small hole in the culture lid and the flies will clamber into the pipe, keep going and be dinner before they know what's hit 'em.

Someone else has probably posted this sort of thing before so feel free to tell me to shut up. :wink:


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 1, 2005)

Can you post a pic of that? I'd like a looksy. What's a "kitchen roll"?


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 2, 2005)

I use sweet jars too when i dont have any stackable tanks free. We have this place in my town called the "junk store" pay £3 you can get a whole shopping trolly full of them


----------



## ellroy (Aug 2, 2005)

"kitchen roll" is what we sometimes call a roll of paper towel


----------



## Ian (Aug 2, 2005)

sweet jars are great. I just pop down my local sweet shop/news agent, and I take what spare jars they have. So good for rearing other insects as well. I wonder who invented the swet jar? They sure need a pat on the back.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 2, 2005)

haha, Thanks ellroy.


----------



## ellroy (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh boy....who got Ian started on the jam jars?!?!?!? :roll:

I'll get a bucket of cold water in case he gets too frisky! :lol:


----------



## Samzo (Aug 2, 2005)

lol he's a nut :lol: I use sweet jars now coz they're free


----------



## ellroy (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah....I think its more of a fetish with Ian! :wink:


----------



## Ian (Aug 2, 2005)

dam right, me and a jam jar, thatl settle the night :lol: 

Cheers,

Ian


----------

